

Nokia Thinks You've Just Been Beta Testing Smartphones - doc4t
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/nokia-smartphone-beta-test-death-grip-fragile-lumia,news-14671.html

======
zoowar
And Nokia smart phones don't pass the test.

